# Irish Film & Television Awards



## Renair

Guys was lucky enough to get to work the Red Carpet at the 2007 Awards.  Alot of you probably wont know these celebrities as they may not be well known outside the Emerald Isle, but some are famous enough... 





Caroline Morahan, Fashion TV Presenter with our National Broadcaster, RTE




Ciaran Hinds - most recent starring was in Munich by Stephen Speilberg




Collette from TV3 (News Reader on Ireland AM)




Gabriel Byrne, movies include END OF DAYS (with Schwarzenegger) and STIGMATA




Grainne Seoige (Former SKY NEWS Presenter)




James Nesbitt (Murphys Law) Bt Commericals




LARA FLYNN BOYLE




Patrick Bergin




Rosanna Davidson (Former Miss World)




Samantha Mumba - Actress / Singer




Sinead O'Connor - Singer

This was my first outting with my D200 so be kind with the comments!


----------



## Tangerini

Oooh James Nesbitt! I like the expression on his face 
Very nice for such a madhouse atmosphere!


----------



## MathieuHottePhotography

Congrats, and well done...


----------



## Renair

Thank you...


----------



## LaFoto

Wow. YOU had the chance to photograph all these people!?!?!? :shock:
How cool is that!?
And you did really really well!
I mean ... what could have been done better in a mere defilée? They don't exactly just stop and pose just for YOU, now do they?

But how did you manage to get the photo of Patrick Bergin? That one looks like it was on the stage and not on the red carpet!?


----------



## Renair

Thanks,

There is an area in the press section upstairs where the winners pose in front of a board with all the sponsor names on it....  I love that shot myself.....


----------



## THORHAMMER

dude, that guy was wearing ,makeup...


----------



## Renair

Which guy?


----------



## neea

These are great.
Exposed so perfectly.
I can only imagine if I had that opportunity I'd just have to mess it up somehow and all my pictures would turn out black (thats what happens with the lens cap on. rofl)


----------



## Renair

Well these were taken on the very next day after I got my D200... Somehow it just worked well.... thank god I knew how to use it from my D70....


----------

